# Curing time... Burping the glass jar...



## lighthouse (Oct 18, 2009)

Once it is time to place the dried goods into the jars to cure for a while, what does burping it mean? lol What is the reason for this and what exactly do you do?


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Oct 18, 2009)

Letting some air in so no mold starts growing in the jar


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Oct 18, 2009)

I open mine ever two days or so until I get them completly cured then you should not need to burp


----------



## howhighru (Oct 18, 2009)

how do you know when there completely cured?


----------



## lighthouse (Oct 18, 2009)

I was wondering the same? Is it a matter of preference?


----------



## lighthouse (Oct 18, 2009)

What is the purpose of keeping it in the jar? What process does it create?


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Oct 18, 2009)

Real slowly it gets sweeter and more potent ,my average cure is at least a month and I like two.


----------



## ismokebomb (Oct 18, 2009)

Mr.Therapy Man said:


> Real slowly it gets sweeter and more potent ,my average cure is at least a month and I like two.


how often should you open the jar? and for how long?


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Oct 19, 2009)

I open my jars every two or three days for a couple hours each day.................Peace


----------



## shomkey (Oct 19, 2009)

theres a good method for curing in this video i found on youtube. 
some good tips too.
skip to 7.00
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAJD8X_rqOA&feature=related


----------



## Big Perm (Oct 19, 2009)

lighthouse said:


> What is the purpose of keeping it in the jar? What process does it create?


 
People like to use jars because they are neat; easy to clean; easy to keep cleen; air tight; they protect the product from damage while moving them around, and provide endless unubstructed hours of viewing your hard earned product.

A good quality jar (mainly talking about the sealing part of it, not the glass) gives an air tight lock on the product. There is no air getting through 1/4" glass. Cheap ziplock style bags, even the name brands, usually have very tiny holes found in them (remember the product has twigs and stuff in it that can also create holes in the plastic), and paper bags obviously offer very little air retaining qualities.

The real secret behind jar curing is how the product dries. If you left the product out on a table the moisture in it would dry up almost completely, from the outside in. When you use jar curing, you are limiting the amount of moisture that can be dissipated from the product until the next time you open the jar. What this does to the product is allows for a more controlled drying, or curing. Once the moisture in the product fills the space occupied by the air with humidity within the jar, no more evaporation can occur. (What happens next is where a lot of old school growers swear is the secret when it comes to maximizing your potency in the curing stage.) Moisture in the product is not just drying, there is a lot going on, sugars are breaking down, and acids are mixing to create the potent THC. Once the air in the jar is filled with the humid air from the product, very little evaporation is going on inside the jar at this point. Instead, the moisture is being wicked from the stems, leaves, everything, to the buds. (basically it is drying from the inside out in a way). So, on a slow cure like this, you are getting as much out of the stems and leaves that you can, instead of a faster type of drying where there might be some potent THC making compounds still inside the plant.

Jar curing basically allows you to allow the product to dry while giving the product time for the sugars to break down. If the sugars break down too quickly, or are forced to simply be evaporated, you are missing out on THC. If the moisture is brought out of the product too slowly, mold will occur.

Hope this helps explain it a little bit.


----------



## plantsinpants (Oct 19, 2009)

Big Perm said:


> People like to use jars because they are neat; easy to clean; easy to keep cleen; air tight; they protect the product from damage while moving them around, and provide endless unubstructed hours of viewing your hard earned product.
> 
> A good quality jar (mainly talking about the sealing part of it, not the glass) gives an air tight lock on the product. There is no air getting through 1/4" glass. Cheap ziplock style bags, even the name brands, usually have very tiny holes found in them (remember the product has twigs and stuff in it that can also create holes in the plastic), and paper bags obviously offer very little air retaining qualities.
> 
> ...



well said!!  thats the way of the jedi


----------



## budence1979 (Oct 19, 2009)

big perm that is the best explanation i've read in all the posts avalible, however, do i still have to hang the buds upside down to dry before cureing??


----------



## RoBoMikE510 (Oct 19, 2009)

Now I know why my weed loses its aroma after a few days and people are like, " did you wet your weed it's?"," its hella moist inside." 

Ahhhhhhh... No wonder..... so i been putting not fully dried goods in my jar, but it does get minute or two of air when goods are being scaled.. also thc is no olonger visible nor scent. .. I mean it looks good people are like DAmmmmmm, then hour later..... phone "rings". Yo dude it coulda taste better.. wtf? 

then my boy who just re-uped today his weed look super dry light green and some of the leaves look like they have been nutri burnt. Brown hairs that were dark. lil purp on some not all.. even a complaint from a customer spotting mold that we later checked, but none. thc is frost and shiny. after winning the brocons match we Prep the ugly duckling a blunt. Sa,ndy texture seemed dry and crumbly as well. But it looked so BUNK, deprived, small, skinny half pinky nugs and all popcorn chicken bits mini buds that filled the 28 gram container that had a STRONG fruit smell that Tickled your nose hair making me cheat on my own goods, ignore your mind and satisfy you longs.

what do you guys think could have been the mistake in that situation, over dry, lack of nutrients? or too much?

sorry with all the questions.. i just like to understand on why and how... yes my favorite channel is discover.. lol ....... thanks all 

BTW!!!! It was a Diesel strain... 


thanks for the curing video and methods . Robo


----------



## Big Perm (Oct 21, 2009)

budence1979 said:


> big perm that is the best explanation i've read in all the posts avalible, however, do i still have to hang the buds upside down to dry before cureing??


I do. I hang them for 1 1/2 - 2 days in the dark before they go into the jar.


----------



## Big Perm (Oct 21, 2009)

RoBoMikE510 said:


> Now I know why my weed loses its aroma after a few days and people are like, " did you wet your weed it's?"," its hella moist inside."
> 
> Ahhhhhhh... No wonder..... so i been putting not fully dried goods in my jar, but it does get minute or two of air when goods are being scaled.. also thc is no olonger visible nor scent. .. I mean it looks good people are like DAmmmmmm, then hour later..... phone "rings". Yo dude it coulda taste better.. wtf?
> 
> ...


As far as for the curing part, it sounds to me like your weed isn't getting enough fresh air in between curing times. Try pouring it out and spreading it around gently on something and giving it some space to breathe for 20-30min about once a day until moisture starts to get more under control.
-On a side note in your description of the crystal THC and mold. Depending on the severity of the mold, it looks like little spider webs under the surface of your buds, which can also be mistaken as THC.


----------



## lighthouse (Oct 21, 2009)

That was a good video. Thanks.


----------



## RoBoMikE510 (Oct 21, 2009)

Big Perm said:


> As far as for the curing part, it sounds to me like your weed isn't getting enough fresh air in between curing times. Try pouring it out and spreading it around gently on something and giving it some space to breathe for 20-30min about once a day until moisture starts to get more under control.
> -On a side note in your description of the crystal THC and mold. Depending on the severity of the mold, it looks like little spider webs under the surface of your buds, which can also be mistaken as THC.


thanks a bunch, i got it and it stunk but as soon as i brought it home jared it and it lost all the aroma.. even had people call and complain asking if i wet my weed? i was like wtf.. 


I actually found this bud i left at my friends whos also growing, i opened the med things you put em in and it smelt like cat piss straight mold.. i took your advice on some other stuff and " JUST LIKE MAGIC" HAHAHA

THANKS

ROBO


----------

